# Aquarium friendly products...



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

rowdaddy said:


> Better yet, what ingredient(s) define a safe silicone? Are any pigmented silicones safe? ie: black, gray, brown, etc.


I think it's the addition of mildewcides that makes certain silicones unsafe. I hear the silicone intended for high humidity household environments like kitchens/bathrooms has large amounts, and is the worst. Whereas silicone intended for aquariums is guaranteed to be safe.

Pigments are generally inert. Carbon black and titanium dioxide (TiO2, white) seem to be common pigments. I've custom tinted silicone/epoxy with these, using finely powdered hardwood charcoal as the carbon black. And TiO2 from an auction site, a little goes a long way.



rowdaddy said:


> I have found that "Great Stuff"(expanding spray foam) is used. Though it seem that people always seal it, or at least the visible parts.


I've heard it breaks down with extended exposure to water, and sealing exposed surfaces helps. Plus some algae eaters seem to like rasping away exposed foam.



rowdaddy said:


> I've also heard of epoxy being used. There are different types of epoxy. What makes them safe or not? I know some will dissolve styrofoam, so i know that would be a bad idea.


As far as I know, all epoxies are safe. Though some may include solvents as a thinner. That's what dissolves foam. And they require additional time to fully evaporate before being placed in the aquarium.

Not comprehensive by any means but it should be a start.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

No, no. Thank you. Every bit helps. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think DarkCobra covered it pretty well. I've used epoxy for several backgrounds and paludariums in the past, usually over styrofoam. I don't recall it melting the styrofoam at all. Check for 100%solids epoxy, as that means it doesn't have any solvents added to it. Acetone is typically used to thin epoxy, and this will probably dissolve stryofoam. I usually mixed my epoxy with sand, and then used that to coat, effectively sealing it, and texturing it all in one layer. If it's something that will be exposed, I'll typically dust it with loose sand, and then vacuum/brush it out after curing, so the bacground doesn't have that glossy look. I've also heard of people using chinchilla powder/dust. Not really an issue for submerged pieces. I've had good luck with the epoxies you can purchase in craft stores or paint departments, usually advertised for table/bar tops and such.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you silicone plexi to glass?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## hellpoolhall (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you can silicone plexi to glass, and vice versa. And as far as silicone goes, I've used GE Silicone 1 for years. It's great stuff!!!! When choosing a silicone safe for aquariums/fish/plants etc. you're looking for one that is safe for food. Obviously if it's safe for your dinner to be prepared on it's safe for the other live things you plan to have around


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Indeed...i intend to roughly outline my barrier with plexi with holes drilled for water flow. Then.cover that with G.S. To give a.more natural look

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Since this is a viv/pal, this may not concern you. Plexi does expand a tad when in water. So, if it does get in contact with water, you may want to cut it short espescially if it is in a position where it can push the glass outwards. 

+1 on ge silicone I. The II has mildewcides. 

When I was into cichlids, I used sheets of the white foam insulation. I siliconed a couple pieces together and waited for it to cure. Then carved out whatever shape I wanted. I covered in grey drylok. The drylok already has some sort of sand so that adds some texture to the overall look. I also tinted the drylok using some acrylic tint to get different shades of grey for some added depth. Then I sealed it in an epoxy, forgot the brand, and let that cure till the chemical smell was gone.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

You guys are awesome. Thank you

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Epoxy just popped into my head. It's sweetwater epoxy resin. I think I got it from aquatic eco.


----------



## Charlygarcia808 (Mar 9, 2013)

+3 on the GE Silicone I, I have used it for years with no ill effects


----------

